# Wet Vac Procedure



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Chaps

Picked me new George up from Makros today. 

What's the best way to clean the interior seats and carpet? 

Do you use the spray on the George where it sprays and extracts in one 

Or do you spray the seats and carpet first with chemical then use the George to suck it up?

Or anyother way.

Thanks All :thumb::thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

You can fill the tank with a solution and use the extraction, just hold the trigger and the solution will come out and the george will suck it up, check out the colour of the water it suck up, it'll be filthy. I always pre spray the seat/ carpet by spraying some solution from the extraction head with the vac off.
The other way is to just wash the seat/ carpet with a solution and use george as a wet vac to get the surface dry ad pull the dirt out of the upholstery.
Great piece of kit though.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

pitty they dont do a smaller or a straighter attachment , tight areas i change to the normal crevice tools, use as normal to get the cleaner/ product on, small brushes to agitate, then the small tools to suck the crap out


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The tank in the george should never have solution in it, always clean fresh water.

Spray seats with solution scrub, exctract with the george an fresh water leaving no solution residue to cause any stickyness and attracting dirt later on.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thats a new one grizz mate , always put the chems in the tank never had any probs


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> thats a new one grizz mate , always put the chems in the tank never had any probs


Try it mate honestly. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Agree with Grizzle.. that's how I always do it! Makes a lot more sense and like you say leaves no chemicals or residue.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> The tank in the george should never have solution in it, always clean fresh water.
> 
> Spray seats with solution scrub, exctract with the george an fresh water leaving no solution residue to cause any stickyness and attracting dirt later on.


If your chemicals leave sticky residue I'd be changing them!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Bio Brisk and my method is fine for me


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've never had any issues at all with chemical residues and stickiness, and ive used stardrops, valet pro and more in the tank. If i do it by hand though, i might try using fresh water in the tank.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

the reason i like the chems in the tank , is when im in the middle of a real dirty job all set up and going for it, the last thing i want is to stop grab the pump sprayer to hit a spot or two that are stubborn , where i just saturate the area again and extract , normally ive got my hand brush near to me , so if it needs a bit more agitation i can do so .
the product i use is called B clean extra from clover chemicals , not expensive and works , plus never had any sticky results or residue left.
each to their own grizz mate no hard and fast way of doing anything if it works for you then thats a goodun .


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

I read somewhere about using distilled water in the tank. But I cannot see any benefits from doing this.

Any opinions?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

all its doing is flushing out the crap in the carpet, so cant see if it would make any difference


----------



## Penfoldg60 (Mar 5, 2012)

The benifits from using the solution by hand and using fresh water in the tank is dont want to sound like a geek it leaves the fabric and carpet as close to ph neutral as possible as most fabric cleaners are high alkaline solutions. 

In an ideal world you use a soft brush and a traffic lane cleaner (any fabric cleaner will do), wet vac with fresh water, leave form 20 mins then there are alot of ph neautralising products which can be added to the tank and used as a normal wet vac. This will help keep your seats and carpet cleaner for alot longer. Always do in warm weather and leave for at least 24hrs before using the car. It may seem dry to touch but there will be underlying moisture in the carpets.


----------



## AlVal (May 8, 2011)

I know I'm ressurecting this thread a bit late, but I thought there were two worthwhile points I don't notice anyone else having mentioned about wet vac procedures - drying out the car: why has no-one mentioned air-con here? air con removes moisture, and it can be used especially effectively for this purpose with hot air blowing (most cars allow this)

secondly, I always put hot water into my wet vac, even the the manual for mine (vax) says not to (probably because the water pump relies on cold water to keep itself cool? - I do notice with hot water I can only work for 15 mins at a time, as the machine cuts out - I guess some kind of overheating protection circuit). as with washing almost anything, washing with hot water gives far better and quicker results than with cold water. with many cars, I find removing the seats completely well worth the effort, it's impossible to work around seat runners properly with the seats in place, and besides, you can work much more comfortably in the car with the seats out, not to mention on cold days, bring the seats indoors to clean them where you can work in extra comfort.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I think the warm water would help to activate some chemicals
I know bio brisk needs warm water to activate the enzymes.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I pre spray, then agitate with a grouting sponge on my seats and brush on my carpet.
Then I use a fairly weak solution in the tank to spray and extract with.
That was all I did untill it was suggested that rinsing is advised.
Now I re fill the tank with clean water.
The water seems to reactivate any solutuon left in the material. Even tho the previous extraction pulled out dirt/solution till no more would extract.
When u wet with the water and start extracting again ull be suprised how much foam and stuff comes out.
I was told to treat it like washing your hair, u wouldnt put shampoo on ur hair and then just dry it, 
So I alway wet and extract again with water.
Works for me but possibly too time consuming for valeters and detailers


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> pitty they dont do a smaller or a straighter attachment , tight areas i change to the normal crevice tools, use as normal to get the cleaner/ product on, small brushes to agitate, then the small tools to suck the crap out


I have one of these, perfect for car seats
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAX-SHAMP...653?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item4602fc402d


----------

